# Use Costco for tickets/advertising?



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I was at Costco yesterday and found tickets to a local pro-haunt available for purchase next to where they have tourist packages and movie tickets. Anybody else see pro-haunt tickets like these at their Costco?

Seems like a GREAT marketing campaign.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I haven't seen any at ours. But we have very few haunts.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I haven't seen them at my local Costco. I think the amount of exposure would be great, but I'd be curious to know what kind of percentage or per ticket cost Costco gets. I'd also be curious to know how well they sell there. I'd be tempted to invite some local radio DJ's to come, and give the station some tickets to give away. It lets you be more selective in your demographic range, and the potential buying group is larger.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

We don't have Costco stores. But I have seen flyers on the counter at the Halloween Store. I asked the clerks if they had gone to any of the haunts on the fliers. They said no, people just bring them in and they display them. Pretty cool of them.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How popular is the Halloween store with your intended customers?
If they aren't the type who would shop at that store then your fliers don't reach your intended market.


----------

